# Danville area bike rental (60cm) for Mt Diablo climb?



## kpny1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Visiting a friend near Danville and we will ride up Diablo. I'm 6 4 and prefer a 60 cm, and Pegasus bikes only has 58 cm. 

Anyone know if there are bike shops closer than San Fran Bike and Roll (near Golden Gate) that rent road bikes for tall guys?

Realize this is a long shot, but if you don't ask...


----------

